# 2020 Smock Group Buy



## jeff (Aug 30, 2020)

2020 IAP Smock Sale

*Place your order at the **IAP Store  ORDERING CLOSED*

These are similar to the smocks obtained through previous group buys

Polyester fabric
Mesh underarm panels
Breast pocket with flap
Open rear hip pockets
Specially designed IAP logo embroidered in color. A special logo was commissioned for these smocks, and it was designed by @Jontello
Available Colors: Royal Blue, Light Blue, Navy Blue, Tan, Maroon, Grey, and Black
Available Sizes: S - XXXXL designed to be worn over clothing so they run quite large
For an additional $5, your name can be embroidered on the right front, on the pocket flap, or over the logo
This is a group buy, so it works as follows:

We take orders for a specified time period, in this case, about 3 weeks
Once the order period closes, we place the order with the vendor
Upon arrival, the smocks are shipped to individual buyers
Once the ordering window closes, individual orders cannot be canceled
Here is the planned timeline:

Ordering opens Sun Aug 30 and closes Sat Sept 19
Order placed with smock company on Mon Sept 21
Expected receipt of bulk shipment by mid-Oct
Expected shipment to buyers by Oct 30
Costs are as follows:

S-XL = $42, XXL = $43, XXXL = $44, XXXXL = $45
Embroidered name is an additional $5
US domestic shipping is $8.40 flat rate USPS priority
International shipping is actual cost, typically around $22.00 USPS first class package (other options provided)
The cost includes our online store and credit card fees, bulk shipping from the vendor to us, and a few dollars of cushion. Any excess over final actual cost will go to the IAP
Post your comments and questions in this thread, or contact @Dalecamino or I directly.

Thanks for your interest in this group purchase, and please join me in expressing appreciation for Chuck's extensive effort in making this happen!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Aug 30, 2020)

Just ordered mine.  I'm really looking forward to getting this.  Thanks Chuck and Jeff for putting this together.


----------



## gimpy (Aug 30, 2020)

Thank you, will be placing my order tomorrow


----------



## Dieseldoc (Aug 31, 2020)

Got it ordered, Thanks  Chuck and Jeff


----------



## RichAldrich (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordered two.  Thanks.

I contacted Chuck a while back because my smock got shredded coming out of the washer.  Thin and torn,  many stains and patches. Loved my IAP smock. Had it for 11-12 years.  I am retired.  It was used daily.  No way it could be salvaged.   It has been 2-3 months.  I still look for it when I enter my shop.  

I regret not taking or posting a picture of it.  

I am confidant I could have competed in the who has the most worn, stained and patched IAP smock.  

Anybody have any pictures of theirs?  It is a little creepy if they can stand up on their own.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordered. Thanks to all who put this together.


----------



## jeff (Aug 31, 2020)

Friends.... please be mindful of two things:

1. If you order the smock WITH your name, remember to provide

location for your name (there's a dropdown box on the item page)
exact text for your name (there's a text box on the item page)
2 . Provide your IAP username on the checkout page just as it appears at IAP.

We use a simple cart theme (i.e. free) and it doesn't have the smarts to scold you for not providing the location and text. It does ensure you enter your IAP username, but it doesn't make sure it's correct 

THANKS!


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordered last night.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordered!

Thanks Chuck and Jeff for setting up the group buy, and to @Jontello  for the excellent design


----------



## jeff (Aug 31, 2020)

Relative to size.... 

I am 6'3", 235lb, I usually wear 38-40 waist pants, and XL in t-shirts and sweatshirts
My LARGE smock fits comfortably over a sweatshirt
My X-LARGE smock is a comfortable over a heavy sweatshirt

If you already own a smock, consider posting similar info to help others trying to choose.


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordered a maroon one.


----------



## studioseven (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordered mine.

Seven


----------



## greenacres2 (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordered a Tan one.  Thanks for the SIZING info @jeff.  I'd have gone a size too large.  
And...thanks to all for putting this together!!
earl


----------



## ghansen4 (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm on the fence about whether I need a medium or a small. Can any previous buyers provide help with that?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 31, 2020)

ghansen4 said:


> I'm on the fence about whether I need a medium or a small. Can any previous buyers provide help with that?


These smocks are sized to wear over clothing. So if you wear a medium shirt, order a medium smock. If you wear a heavy jacket when working in your shop, consider a Large.


----------



## jeff (Aug 31, 2020)

jeff said:


> Relative to size....
> 
> I am 6'3", 235lb, I usually wear 38-40 waist pants, and XL in t-shirts and sweatshirts
> My LARGE smock fits comfortably over a sweatshirt
> ...



Couple more thoughts...

I just put on a very heavy jacket, and my large smock fit, but not with much room.  
For my size, I'd be very comfortable with an XL smock over a heavy jacket.

If you're a full XL in shirts, I'd stick with the XL smock
If you're just barely an XL, and you wear light clothing when you turn, consider the large


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordered two - Black and Maroon - just in case I ruin one (like the last one I ordered).


----------



## RichAldrich (Sep 1, 2020)

5'11" 240.  Wear 38 in pants.  Wear 2XL shirt.  I have a two xl smock.  I can comfortably wear it over a tee shirt, sweatshirt or thin rain jacket for wet turning.  Fits me great.  Jeff's advice for size very good above on different sizes.

My fondness for cheeseburgers pushed me to a 3xl but it had to be taken in.  

Pinch points will be shoulders and stomach. Make sure you can move your arms and reach unrestricted.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 1, 2020)

Here is a sample!


----------



## Alchemist (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh!!! I’m so ordering one when I get a chance!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gt64155 (Sep 2, 2020)

Just ordered 2. One for me and one for my grand daughter.

Thanks to all that worked on putting this together

Bill


----------



## Alchemist (Sep 5, 2020)

Ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff,

Do you know if these smocks are the same ones that were sold by the AAW at the last MPG? Mine has a tag seems to be made by:

4-1-2 wear

I'm wondering because I like the size of the one I have and if it's the same I'd order the same size.


----------



## jeff (Sep 6, 2020)

stuckinohio said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Do you know if these smocks are the same ones that were sold by the AAW at the last MPG? Mine has a tag seems to be made by:
> 
> ...



Lewis - these are by 4-1-2 Wear, and seem to be 100% identical to the AAW smocks.


----------



## jeff (Sep 6, 2020)

Just shy of 2 weeks left in the ordering window. We currently have 34 smocks ordered. 

Click on over to our store and get yours while you can.


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 6, 2020)

Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Jarod888 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ordered 2. A royal blue one and a grey one.


----------



## PBorowick (Sep 8, 2020)

Just ordered a navy blue one, thank you for doing this!
I was just talking to my daughter about needed a smock after turning some wet horse chestnut that left black stains all over my arms.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 8, 2020)

Ordered ... thank you. MaroonXL w/ name. Please check with me before shipping. Might be at different address


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 8, 2020)

WriteON said:


> Ordered ... thank you. MaroonXL w/ name. Please check with me before shipping. Might be at different address


Frank, please send me a reminder first week in October. Thanks!


----------



## WriteON (Sep 8, 2020)

Dalecamino said:


> Frank, please send me a reminder first week in October. Thanks!


Sure will...And thanks


----------



## MDWine (Sep 9, 2020)

Order placed... looking forward to it!


----------



## jeff (Sep 10, 2020)

44 Smocks ordered now. 

If you want one, get your order in by the end of next week.


----------



## Jehster1 (Sep 10, 2020)

jeff said:


> Friends.... please be mindful of two things:
> 
> 1. If you order the smock WITH your name, remember to provide
> 
> ...


Bah, I clicked through too fast and missed the location box. Where/To whom can I provide that info after the fact?


----------



## jeff (Sep 10, 2020)

Jehster1 said:


> Bah, I clicked through too fast and missed the location box. Where/To whom can I provide that info after the fact?


@Jehster1 I'll scrub the list and reach out to those who made that error. You're not the only one.


----------



## PBorowick (Sep 12, 2020)

Why do I have a feeling I did that same thing.....


----------



## hcpens (Sep 15, 2020)

Great deal, thanks for all of your work.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 18, 2020)

One more day to get your smock ordered!


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2020)

Smock ordering is NOW CLOSED.

We'll be processing your orders and placing the order with the smock company on Monday 9/21.


----------



## jeff (Sep 27, 2020)

Smock order update: The order were sent to the company on Friday. That was a few days behind the intended schedule as we had to straighten out the details for a number of orders. 

The next milestone will be receipt of the bulk smock orders, expected around Oct 25.

Any questions, get in touch with me or Chuck.


----------



## jeff (Oct 10, 2020)

Another update: the smock company informs us that we'll have our order in about 2 weeks. If we give Chuck a few days to sort and ship, I'm thinking that they'll go out to the recipients around Oct 30.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 10, 2020)

jeff said:


> I’m not wearing mine  until I get it.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm in no big rush for mine.  You can ship mine last if it helps with timing.


----------



## ramaroodle (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey, what did I miss?  I asked back on Aug 20th if I needed to stay subscribed to this thread to be notified and was told that I didn't need to be and would be notified. Never saw an announcement.  Now it looks like ordering is closed??  I wanted a 3X.  Am I out of luck??


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 11, 2020)

ramaroodle said:


> Hey, what did I miss?  I asked back on Aug 20th if I needed to stay subscribed to this thread to be notified and was told that I didn't need to be and would be notified. Never saw an announcement.  Now it looks like ordering is closed??  I wanted a 3X.  Am I out of luck??
> 
> 
> View attachment 253551


These quotes are from another thread. https://www.penturners.org/threads/are-you-interested-in-a-new-iap-turning-smock.166451/page-2

You are now posting your questions in the thread I told you to watch for. It ran from Aug.30 to Sept. 20 It was located on the front page, where it still remains. However, it is now closed.  I wanted everyone who wanted a smock to have one. Including you. I am checking with Jeff to see if there is any way we can add to the order. I or Jeff, will let you know.


----------



## ramaroodle (Oct 11, 2020)

Dalecamino said:


> These quotes are from another thread. https://www.penturners.org/threads/are-you-interested-in-a-new-iap-turning-smock.166451/page-2
> 
> You are now posting your questions in the thread I told you to watch for. It ran from Aug.30 to Sept. 20 It was located on the front page, where it still remains. However, it is now closed.  I wanted everyone who wanted a smock to have one. Including you. I am checking with Jeff to see if there is any way we can add to the order. I or Jeff, will let you know.



Totally my fault. I don’t always look at the front page. No worries. Let me know. I need a 3x.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 11, 2020)

ramaroodle said:


> Totally my fault. I don’t always look at the front page. No worries. Let me know. I need a 3x.


I'm not promising you'll get one, but I will need color preference, do you want a name embroidered on it, and if so, where do you want it located?


----------



## ramaroodle (Oct 11, 2020)

Dalecamino said:


> I'm not promising you'll get one, but I will need color preference, do you want a name embroidered on it, and if so, where do you want it located?


No preference in color and don’t care if it doesn’t get a name if that makes it more likely that I’ll get one. Name is Andy. Don’t care about placement either.


----------



## cseymour (Oct 20, 2020)

Just out of curiosity, how often do you place these orders?
I missed this one but would be interested when you do another.

Thank you


----------



## jeff (Oct 28, 2020)

cseymour said:


> Just out of curiosity, how often do you place these orders?
> I missed this one but would be interested when you do another.
> 
> Thank you


Very infrequently. I believe the last smock order was in 2017. This one was pretty popular, so maybe next year too.


----------



## jeff (Oct 28, 2020)

We've been informed that the bulk order shipped from the vendor.  I'll be printing the address labels over the next few days, then I'll send them to Chuck so he can ship them to the recipients. If you get a shipping notice, it means that I've printed your label. You should get another when Chuck takes them to the PO and they get scanned in.


----------



## cseymour (Nov 1, 2020)

jeff said:


> Very infrequently. I believe the last smock order was in 2017. This one was pretty popular, so maybe next year too.


Thank you Jeff, I will keep an eye out for the next one


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 2, 2020)

Smocks are all packaged, and ready to ship this morning. Huge turnout this time. I think there were 62 smocks ordered.

Thanks to all for your order.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks. Jeff and  Chuck for all your efforts. Look forward getting  my smock.


----------



## greenacres2 (Nov 2, 2020)

What the Doctor said--Thanks!!  
Now...if you could just get me some shop time!!  Grateful for my day job, but looking forward to my "next career"!!
earl


----------



## Madman1978 (Nov 2, 2020)

Dang missed it!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 2, 2020)

A huge THANK YOU to Jeff, for running this purchase through the IAP store. It really streamlined the entire process by eliminating emails, and record keeping etc. And how about that awesome smock logo? That was Jeff's idea too.


----------



## Darrin (Nov 2, 2020)

Any updates? I’m in no rush, just wore my old haggard one tonight and made me wonder lol


----------



## jeff (Nov 2, 2020)

Darrin said:


> Any updates? I’m in no rush, just wore my old haggard one tonight and made me wonder lol


They are in transit. Most should arrive this week. Tracking says yours will arrive Thursday.


----------



## Darrin (Nov 3, 2020)

jeff said:


> They are in transit. Most should arrive this week. Tracking says yours will arrive Thursday.


Now I feel dumb. I didn’t realize there was a secon page to this thread and thought the last update was sending the orders in.
My apologies.


----------



## jeff (Nov 4, 2020)

Smocks are beginning to arrive. Let us know how your like yours!


----------



## greenacres2 (Nov 4, 2020)

Got mine yesterday but didn't open 'til this morning.  AWESOME!!  beats the heck out of the slightly too small welding jacket i've been using.
earl


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 4, 2020)

Like Earl said, Got mine today also, Super awesome, Size  is just right on.
Good job, Jeff and Chuck


----------



## WriteON (Nov 4, 2020)

Got my maroon today. Nicely done. Thank you


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 4, 2020)

I received my Tan one today. Looks great with the logo and fits fine even over the sweatshirt I wore today. Well please.


----------



## LouCee (Nov 4, 2020)

I got mine today, it looks great, I can't wait to use it! The logo looks cool too.
Thank you Jeff and Chuck!


----------



## Jehster1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Just got mine. Love it! I sized up so I could wear a jacket underneath for winter turning in the shed and it's perfect.


----------



## ghansen4 (Nov 4, 2020)

Got mine this evening and unfortunately it is way too big!  I ordered a medium and even wearing it over clothes there is so much extra material that it doesn't feel safe. Oh well, next time I'll have to get the small.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 5, 2020)

Got mine, boy am I glad I ordered a medium.


----------



## hcpens (Nov 5, 2020)

Received mine yesterday, and am very happy with the smock.

Thank you.


----------



## gimpy (Nov 5, 2020)

Reieved my smocks tday.

VERY, VERY NICE

Thank you


----------



## MikeDzien (Nov 5, 2020)

Just got my smock!! It’s awesome! Love how it turned out... except one thing. I got a medium because that is my shirt size and it wears like a XXXXL. I have a small frame (160lbs 5’11”, so I’m a toothpick) but dang. Is there a way to exchange or something? I don’t want to order a small or smaller and it be correctly fitting small or smaller and have to sim for a moving target if you know what I mean


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 5, 2020)

Mine arrived today; also size M, and way bigger than I am  

My dad was a tailor, so I have a pretty good idea how to take it in with a seam up the centre back - and the overall quality is much better than my old smock.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Nov 5, 2020)

Just received smocks for my son and I today.  These are perfect !!  

Thanks to all who organized and handled this effort, WELL DONE and very cool.


----------



## goldendj (Nov 5, 2020)

My daughter and received ours today.  She is very excited to have an official penturning smock with her name on it. The small is more like a dress on her--she's only 9--but that means it'll last her as she grows.


----------



## RichAldrich (Nov 6, 2020)

I ordered two and they both arrived yesterday.  Thanks for the group buy.  I ordered a 2XL and it fits perfect.  I wear a 2xl t-shirt.


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2020)

ghansen4 said:


> Got mine this evening and unfortunately it is way too big!  I ordered a medium and even wearing it over clothes there is so much extra material that it doesn't feel safe. Oh well, next time I'll have to get the small.





duncsuss said:


> Mine arrived today; also size M, and way bigger than I am
> 
> My dad was a tailor, so I have a pretty good idea how to take it in with a seam up the centre back - and the overall quality is much better than my old smock.





MikeDzien said:


> Just got my smock!! It’s awesome! Love how it turned out... except one thing. I got a medium because that is my shirt size and it wears like a XXXXL. I have a small frame (160lbs 5’11”, so I’m a toothpick) but dang. Is there a way to exchange or something? I don’t want to order a small or smaller and it be correctly fitting small or smaller and have to sim for a moving target if you know what I mean



Interesting that the size issues seem to be with the Mediums.  Chuck and I are discussing how to handle this. We'll approach the company and see if they are willing to provide either correctly sized mediums, or perhaps smalls.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 6, 2020)

jeff said:


> Interesting that the size issues seem to be with the Mediums.  Chuck and I are discussing how to handle this. We'll approach the company and see if they are willing to provide either correctly sized mediums, or perhaps smalls.



If they don't, I can live with it - as I said, I know how to adjust the fit to make it work for me - but I would prefer not to have to do that. Thanks!


----------



## MikeDzien (Nov 6, 2020)

jeff said:


> Interesting that the size issues seem to be with the Mediums.  Chuck and I are discussing how to handle this. We'll approach the company and see if they are willing to provide either correctly sized mediums, or perhaps smalls.


Excellent! Thanks for the update. I’ve only ever seen in school and don’t have a machine so I would likely ruin it lol.


----------



## bmac (Nov 7, 2020)

Got mine yesterday, very nice and well made. I ordered a large and while it's bigger than a normal large, the fit is good when I tried it over my regular shirt. Thanks for getting this done Jeff.


----------



## Jarod888 (Nov 8, 2020)

I got mine. I ordered an XL and it is big, not too much so.  If I have to, I'll take it in a bit.  Thanks again for putting this all together.


----------



## ghansen4 (Nov 8, 2020)

jeff said:


> Interesting that the size issues seem to be with the Mediums.  Chuck and I are discussing how to handle this. We'll approach the company and see if they are willing to provide either correctly sized mediums, or perhaps smalls.


Thanks for looking into this Jeff! I'll be selling or scrapping mine otherwise.


----------



## Sly Dog (Nov 9, 2020)

I received mine last Thursday. XXL and - unfortunately - it fits quite well.  Now, back to that diet!
Thank you Jeff!


----------



## MDWine (Nov 12, 2020)

Got mine last week, maybe two... fits nice, and is a bit heavier than the ones we got many years ago.
Nice!!


----------



## greenacres2 (Nov 12, 2020)

ghansen4 said:


> Thanks for looking into this Jeff! I'll be selling or scrapping mine otherwise.


If you decide to sell--i might be interested.  Unless it's been personalized...but for the right price i could change my name!!
earl


----------



## Mart (Nov 12, 2020)

Got mine today. Fits just right. Perfect for the shop. 
Thanks!
Mart


----------



## Darrin (Nov 14, 2020)

I should’ve bought a medium, but I’ll know better for next time. It’s still a high quality item


----------

